
CIA contractors likely source of latest WikiLeaks release: U.S. officials - r721
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-cia-wikileaks-idUSKBN16F2AP
======
notwhoyouthink
Has Wikileaks ever published a bad leak?

I'm not talking about their write-ups and descriptions -- which I sometimes
find sensationalized -- but the raw data. I don't remember any instances where
they have published falsified information.

~~~
Coincoin
Me neither, which is surprising. I would have expected the CIA to feed them
some false flags to then discredit them from a long time ago.

~~~
ry_ry
I'd always assumed they spent a large amount of their time sifting through
Fake Leaks from well-meaning cranks, internet trolls and various agencies
trying to poison the well, looking for stuff they could corroborate to some
degree.

I didn't actually check the timelines, so I could be well wide of the mark
here, but had assumed these leaks were published after the NYT article about
the frequency of North Korean missile failures went out too, which would lend
a degree of public legitimacy to the leak.

------
doubt_me
I heard about them in 2015 from somebody at Homeland.

It wasn't just the CIA guys

~~~
squarefoot
If by homeland you mean the US then the FBI is likely involved since the CIA
doesn't cover internal affairs.

(IIRC, not a US citizen or resident)

~~~
jakeogh
DHS: [https://www.dhs.gov/](https://www.dhs.gov/)

